# Moss Landing, Ca featuring Phil�s Fish Market & Eatery



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*Moss Landing, Ca featuring Phil’s Fish Market & Eatery*

Friends,
Tag along with us as we visit Moss Landing, Ca along
California’s gorgeous pacific coast. I hope you brought
your appetite with you because Phil’s is not to be missed!!

[ame]https://youtu.be/3VpYhiAfw88[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I would have liked to have seen what you'd ordered. I love fish & chips with mushy peas (in England). The best ones I've had here was in a small place called Seahouses in Northumberland (where some of the Harry Potter films were filmed). The only thing I don't like is actually picking your fish when its still swimming. Loved your video though. Reminded me of when I visited California a few years ago. Lovely drive down the Pacific Highway from 17 mile drive to Santa Barbara


----------

